# Todays walk.Sorry cant help myself ......Again ////,,,sorry pic heavy..



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Puppy really trying the patience on Anwen Again!

DPP_0301 by Robert James, on Flickr

Like butter wouldn't melt 

DPP_0300 by Robert James, on Flickr

Mind the trees

DPP_0287 by Robert James, on Flickr

DPP_0221 by Robert James, on Flickr

Dont know how many other types of dog would keep up in this terrain .
DPP_0219 by Robert James, on Flickr

My Fav..

DPP_0198 by Robert James, on Flickr

DPP_0199 by Robert James, on Flickr

Im all ears

DPP_0184 by Robert James, on Flickr

DPP_0167 by Robert James, on Flickr

DPP_0148 by Robert James, on Flickr

No ears were bitten....Honest!

DPP_0135 by Robert James, on Flickr

Cant see me

DPP_0132 by Robert James, on Flickr

DPP_0103 by Robert James, on Flickr


DPP_0064 by Robert James, on Flickr

DPP_0007 by Robert James, on Flickr

Sorry about the number ,hope its not tooooooo much


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> No ears were bitten....Honest!


Just looks like playtime to me.

Great pictures, so keepem coming.


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

TexasRed said:


> > No ears were bitten....Honest!
> 
> 
> Just looks like playtime to me.
> ...


haha , yes I know, playtime all the time


----------



## vizsla mommy (Nov 27, 2015)

Our Vizsla plays like that with our boxer. So intense but they have fun. Sometimes it sounds aggressive but it isn't.


----------

